# [kde4] impossible de demarrer kde4.1.2 => bureau vide

## loopx

Bonjour, 

J'ai installé KDE4.1.2 par dessus kde3.5. J'ai maintenant le kdm4 et le choix de lancer KDE4 mais, après chargement, je n'ai rien ... le bureau est une grille avec des carrés gris et blanc, pas de barre des taches ni rien  :Sad: 

une idée ? je suis entrain de supprimer kde3.5, marchera peut-être mieux ...

note: je n'utilisa pas le useflag kdeprefix machin chose ...

EDIT: voici plus d'info : 

```

loopx@loop ~ $ startkde: Starting up...

kdeinit4: Shutting down running client.

klauncher: Exiting on signal 15

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/klauncher

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/bin/kded4

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode: 20 (X_GetProperty)

  Resource id:  0x100001c

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/bin/kbuildsycoca4

kbuildsycoca4 running...

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kconf_update

kded(27006)/kdecore (trader) KServiceTypeTrader::defaultOffers: KServiceTypeTrad

er: serviceType  "KDEDModule"  not found 

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/bin/kcminit_startup

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode: 20 (X_GetProperty)

  Resource id:  0x100001c

kcminit(27010)/kdecore (trader) KServiceTypeTrader::defaultOffers: KServiceTypeT

rader: serviceType  "KCModuleInit"  not found 

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/bin/ksmserver

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode: 20 (X_GetProperty)

  Resource id:  0x100001c

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode: 20 (X_GetProperty)

  Resource id:  0x100001c

findServiceByDesktopPath: kded/kdedglobalaccel.desktop not found

findServiceByDesktopPath: kded/kdedglobalaccel.desktop not found

findServiceByDesktopPath: kded/kdedglobalaccel.desktop not found

findServiceByDesktopPath: kded/kdedglobalaccel.desktop not found

findServiceByDesktopPath: kded/kdedglobalaccel.desktop not found

findServiceByDesktopPath: kded/kdedglobalaccel.desktop not found

findServiceByDesktopPath: kded/kdedglobalaccel.desktop not found

findServiceByDesktopPath: kded/kdedglobalaccel.desktop not found
```

----------

## loopx

Non de dieu, si je lance le startkde en root, ca fonctionne!!!!!

Mais, ou est le problème de droit ...

----------

## ppg

Tu as vérifié que ton répertoire ~/.kde n'entre pas en conlit avec ton ~/.kde4 ?

Parce que si tu as gardé ton ancien répertoire de préférence kde il risque d'y avoir des conflits avec la nouvelle version (à moins d'indiquer à kde4 d'utiliser un autre répertoire).

Je te conseille de faire un truc du genre :

```
$ mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-3.5
```

----------

## loopx

ou, j'ai déjà viré tout ce qui parle de .kde dans ma home, mais ca n'a rien changé...

Je penche pour un problème dbus, mais ca fionctionne pourtant (fonctionnait du moins) .... je sais pas comment tester en plus   :Crying or Very sad: 

la, je suis en root comme un sauvage, j'ai rien trouvé de mieux ..

----------

## ppg

Mon père à déjà rencontré un problème très similaire (mais pas avec gentoo) :

KDM se lance bien mais kde ou n'importe quel autre WM ne se lance qu'en root.

Il faudrait que tu soit sûr que kde (ou autre) refuse de se lancer en user. Si c'est le cas je vérifierai bien tous les droits sur KDE et sur Xorg ; il me semble qu'avec sa machine, le problème a été résolu en ajoutant le sticky bit (t) aux fichiers de conf Xorg pour empêcher leur écrasement par le serveur X.

Je ne sais pas si tu as exactement le même problème, mais d'après ce que tu dis ça se rapproche.

Enfin teste quand même avec un autre compte avant.

----------

## loopx

En root, il n 'y a aucun problème, et user, rien ne va (alors que tout allais, c'est une vieille install).

Donc, je suis certain qu'il y a un problème soit de droit, soit un problème lié à DBUS/HAL (donc, encore un problème de droit). Au passage, meme en root dans KDE4, il est impossible de monter mon disque externe de 750Go fat32, il fait une erreur ... à la main, ca fonctionne très bien, donc, DBUS est peut-être mal en point ..

Je suis tjs sur kde4 en root  :Sad: 

----------

## loopx

Tiens, personne n'aurais l'idée de ou se cacherais le fichier "kdmrc" ? J'aimerais bien activer le login root dans celui-ci ... mais je le trouve pas et un find non plus  :Surprised:   :Surprised:   :Surprised: 

----------

## jerep6

/usr/kde/4.1/share/config/kdm/kdmrc

----------

